# Rest in Peace sweetheart....



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It's 6AM and I got up to get Bambi out and she is gone. I don't know what could have happened. She's laying out in the open on her side with her legs splayed out. She's already stiff. I'm in shock. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh no, I can't believe this has happened to you! It's the last thing you needed right now... I hope you're okay! It's likely it was a seizure or a heart attack for her to suddenly die with no symptoms... R.I.P. Bambi


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess it'll make getting my trio a little easier /: I don't have to worry about intros anymore.... /: I'm so heartbroken....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, this is the last thing you need right now. RIP Bambi. Bless her little heart.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh no  just as things couldn't get any worst for you  I am so sorry babe  bless her. R.I.P bambi xxxxxxxx


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

She had food, water, a nest made out of the paper towels I attempted to line her shelves with, hides and a hammock. If this was the first night I had her in my bedroom I would assume she froze to death but she was always rat temperature when she greeted me for playtime in the morning. /:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Would the way she's laying give any indication of cause of death? She really looks like she's sleeping on her side which is why I reached in and tried to pick her up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Could be, or if she looks like she is sleeping maybe she did pass in her sleep? Bless her. Sending big hugs your way xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It really does sound like a heart problem, sudden onset and such. Likely she had a congenital weakness.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It looks like she's sleeping but she's completely out in the open. 

Could this be from being in very poorly conditions (even as a feeder breeder they were atrocious) ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor genetics, likely. Bad feeder breeders aren't trying to produce healthy ras and better the fancy, but instead just breeding everyone they can. This means rats prone to certain illnesses aren't taken out of the breeding line, and just perpetuate the genetic weaknesses down.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

This could be what I saw as depression, huh? Sleeping more often, not wanting to play, ect. I gave her as much of my heart as I could, it just wasn't enough. ):


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

This made my heart drop to see... shes was so precious. RIP Bambi <3


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww I can't believe this I am so sorry to here that. She was very cute and sweet I am sorry she is gone. You have so much on your plate right now and I hate for something like this to have happened to you.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am so sorry to here this, I had something similar happen to me, went to bed with a happy rat and woke up with a over the rainbow rat. As others have said It is most likely something you had no control over, and a lot to do with the breeder. As hard as it might be just stay positive, you are going to beat this cancer, your hair will be cute again soon after, you will have a beautiful and healthy baby, and you will have a happy family. You have been through so much and we are all here for you.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh no!! I am so, so sorry - why is life being so cruel to you??

Big hugs!!


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

This made me cry, Bambi was so sweet.


----------

